

Ask HN:Solo Hackers: What steps do you take when starting a new project? - krauses

I tend to be a little messy in the beginning of my projects when starting from scratch.<p>How do you take an idea to completed application or at least to V1?<p>Defining the users, DB schema, Defining high level classes, creating pages, or is every project a different approach?
======
psg
For me, it depends on whether the project is for fun (just something I need)
or a chance at a sustainable business.

If I want to test whether the project could turn into a sustainable business,
I'll take a few days and create something minimal. This allows me to get the
solution "out of my head" and ensure I actually want to work on it. In
parallel, I'll start defining potential market segments and the problems the
project could solve (C-P-S). This starts the process of customer development
and trying to determine problem/solution fit. I'll then tailor the project
based on actual metrics and user interviews.

------
jamilb
I've found that the more I put off the coding in favor of designing and
planning, the more I tend to spin my wheels. Bring it to reality, and then
iterate over it. You'll never think of everything from the start, and if you
do, it's likely wrong.

So grab your vi/emacs/mate and start coding ;-)

------
TMK
I just open the text editor and start writing code. The amount of planning
depends on how complex I think the project actually is.

~~~
technogeek00
Agreed, pick an idea and the code just flows with it.

